# Installed Granite w/ Top Mount Sink



## PSHome (Jan 21, 2008)

the silicone looks alittle thick all you need is a small bead around the sink nothing just to prevent water from leaking through. it not like there is going to be major water spraying on it or anything. if you put a small bead of silicon around the sink and then run your finger around it that small amount that is left will do fine. but over all it looks real good if you dont feel like messing with it anymore.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

PSHome said:


> the silicone looks alittle thick all you need is a small bead around the sink nothing just to prevent water from leaking through. it not like there is going to be major water spraying on it or anything. if you put a small bead of silicon around the sink and then run your finger around it that small amount that is left will do fine. but over all it looks real good if you dont feel like messing with it anymore.


Thanks. So, if it was your sink/home, would *you *redo it and place a smaller bead?


----------



## PSHome (Jan 21, 2008)

that all depends on how hard it would be to take off. LOL If I caulked it and dint like it but it would take me more time to remove it then it did installing it then i would live with it. but if it comes off easier than i put it on then i would take it off and redo it. Caulking it a pain for me, I dont like it and it dont like me. So i try not to mess with it. I put it on make it look some what good then leave it.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Just run a blade to cut the excess. Peel away. The remainder that stays between the sink and the top will seal it.


----------



## tkle (Nov 11, 2006)

It's not what I think. If you have to ask, it'll bug you forever. Nice granite.


----------

